# Bloods update



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 5, 2014)

So apparently I've been wasting my time and money. 6 weeks in and Im not happy at all. Im on TRT plus I added my cycle of Test E and DBol.

Cycle:

250mg of Test E on M-W-FR
30mg Dbol every day
160mg Test Cyp on FR (TRT)
1mg arimidex on FR

Pretty good right? I should have awesome results right?
Well, my weight is holding steady at 230 which is less than when I started. Strength gains and PIP are minimal and here are my bloods from today:

Sex Horm Bind Glob, 16.3 (L)
Estradiol- <6.0 (L)
TT- 850 (WTF!!!!!)
CFT- 26.3
CBT- 629

So it looks to me that the minimal results Im getting are coming from my TRT and no my cycle. Im pretty pissed cus I feel I've been wasting my time.


----------



## Oldschool (Dec 5, 2014)

Whose test e are you running?


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 6, 2014)

Genesis from granabolic


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 8, 2014)

it's difficult to gauge what your results should be based on that info. Gear dosage doesn't mean anything compared to what your diet and training is like. Maybe give us a quick overview of your diet. At 230 you'd need a good amount of calories to grow.


----------



## Dath (Dec 8, 2014)

Can you please post labs and pics.
how long have you been on TRT?


----------



## BadGas (Dec 8, 2014)

jozifp103 said:


> it's difficult to gauge what your results should be based on that info. Gear dosage doesn't mean anything compared to what your diet and training is like. Maybe give us a quick overview of your diet. At 230 you'd need a good amount of calories to grow.



*Supposing the OP posts bloods to back his claims.. *

Can you explain how diet plays a role in his results of *TT 850, *when taking 750mg Test E and 160mg of Test Cyp ((910mg)) every week??


----------



## dagambd (Dec 8, 2014)

@BadGas, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 8, 2014)

Been on TRT for 2 months. I will post pics and results after I go back to the doc on Friday. As far as diet, I would have to strongly disagree. Regardless of my diet, the amount of Test Im doing should give me more than 850.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 8, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> Been on TRT for 2 months. I will post pics and results after I go back to the doc on Friday. As far as diet, I would have to strongly disagree. Regardless of my diet, the amount of Test Im doing should give me more than 850.


I would have to agree with you too. At 750mg/wk plus a trt dose, you should be well over 850.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 8, 2014)

Its really 2 different issues. His weight not moving and then him losing weight is nutrition related no doubt in my mind. Issue number 1

Issue number 2 The numbers are low for almost a gram of test a week. 

The idea that diet has anything to do with test numbers in a blood sample is not supported by any studies I have read. If we are talking a natty person then sure by all means the diet plays a role but not here.

People need to realize that the gear only provides the opportunity for fast repair and growth in an anabolic state where extra nutrients are present. The gear doesn't make you grow. the gear just speeds up the natural process of protein synthesis. Without eating you can take 2 grams of test a week and not grow.

This is 2 different issues. He doesn't eat enough, and either his test E is bunk, or he is leaving part of the story out.


----------



## Dath (Dec 8, 2014)

Diet doesn't play into the OP's reason for posting. .
6 wks into the cycle..
Sappers...you've been on TRT for 2months, for conversation sake what were your levels when you began?


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 9, 2014)

BadGas said:


> *Supposing the OP posts bloods to back his claims.. *
> 
> Can you explain how diet plays a role in his results of *TT 850, *when taking 750mg Test E and 160mg of Test Cyp ((910mg)) every week??


hah! no sir i cannot explain that. I'm not sure how I missed that part. My bad fellas.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 9, 2014)

jozifp103 said:


> hah! no sir i cannot explain that. I'm not sure how I missed that part. My bad fellas.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> Been on TRT for 2 months. I will post pics and results after I go back to the doc on Friday. As far as diet, I would have to strongly disagree. Regardless of my diet, the amount of Test Im doing should give me more than 850.



Sappers, 
I want to welcome you to IMF.
...want you to know as rep I want to get bottom of this 
for You, the Community and Granabolic.

Via pm can you send an order # ?  
10 posts are required to pm..just use this thread to do so

The labs will be new or from a few days ago?

Been on TRT for 2 months now what was your level when you began ?

6-7 wks on cycle now beginning 2 wks after Trt began correct?

1mg of armidex on friday only ?


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like you've been injecting cooking oil. No matter what others will try to make of it, your test levels should not be anywhere near that low at that dose. Looks like the only thing working is your trt dose.

Find a new source.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Theres no doubt levels should be higher


----------



## BadGas (Dec 9, 2014)

*To be fair to the sponsor, we should keep in mind, we have not seen the actual bloods posted yet. 

OP said he will post Friday. I say we wait til then to pass judgement..
*


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

BadGas said:


> *To be fair to the sponsor, we should keep in mind, we have not seen the actual bloods posted yet.
> 
> OP said he will post Friday. I say we wait til then to pass judgement..
> *


If we want to use the word fair, then these sponsors should stop selling bunk shit. I'm starting to think these guys are just shipping vials of oil. Not attacking granabolic, talking in general.

Maybe i should keep my mouth shut....


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> If we want to use the word fair, then these sponsors should stop selling bunk shit. I'm starting to think these guys are just shipping vials of oil. Not attacking granabolic, talking in general.
> 
> Maybe i should keep my mouth shut....



Oh so people shouldn't go off of feel alone?  SHOCKING!


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Oh so people shouldn't go off of feel alone?  SHOCKING!


All the cockriders will tell you to go by feel, ruff ruff, etc.

It's shocking isn't it, such a revelation....


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 9, 2014)

My diet is clean, but Im not eating as much. I would guess 2,000 cal because appetite is not there. Dath, I will get the full report on Fr and post it. Im gonna keep an open mind and wait until I have all the details. I was just frustrated. I did start TRT with very low levels, I was under 100 when I started. My body does look a bit harder than when I started.


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

It doesn't matter what your levels were before. This is test you're injecting now, your testes are out of the picture.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> It doesn't matter what your levels were before. This is test you're injecting now, your testes are out of the picture.



It kind of does matter where it was before. Getting the natural baseline is the key. As I suspected the food intake is not there. Having said that I will agree with Dath that it was not the reason he posted. He only mentioned his weight not moving; the concern was with the low numbers after injecting so much test. I would be interested to hear where this goes. I hesitate to run down any sponsors gear until we have the facts.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 9, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> It kind of does matter where it was before. Getting the natural baseline is the key. As I suspected the food intake is not there. Having said that I will agree with Dath that it was not the reason he posted. He only mentioned his weight not moving; the concern was with the low numbers after injecting so much test. I would be interested to hear where this goes. I hesitate to run down any sponsors gear until we have the facts.


NO it does not matter where he was before!  Once you add exogenous test all endogenous test is not made!  Your levels are based off what you inject, not what you produce!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> NO it does not matter where he was before!  Once you add exogenous test all endogenous test is not made!  Your levels are based off what you inject, not what you produce!!!


Exactly!!!

Lol, once you pin you are replacing your natural test not adding to it. Cmon SoCal you know this!?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 9, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> NO it does not matter where he was before!  Once you add exogenous test all endogenous test is not made!  Your levels are based off what you inject, not what you produce!!!



Yes your right ^^^ I guess the better way would be if we had bloods taken before he started the test E while he was still on the trt cyp that way we could see if the extra test E raised it further.

I was just thinking about seeing the baseline before anything was added to see how much if any the trt dose added to the number.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 9, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Yes your right ^^^ I guess the better way would be if we had bloods taken before he started the test E while he was still on the trt cyp that way we could see if the extra test E raised it further.
> 
> I was just thinking about seeing the baseline before anything was added to see how much if any the trt dose added to the number.


Yeah that would work, but either way it's either his TRT and the sources test are both underdosed, he pinned weeks ago before the bloods, or the sources test is nearly bunk. Now I don't know how he pinned before testing but his test was at about the amount it should be with 160mg of trt a week.


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 9, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> So apparently I've been wasting my time and money. 6 weeks in and Im not happy at all. Im on TRT plus I added my cycle of Test E and DBol.
> 
> Cycle:
> 
> ...


Yes, You would expect you be closer to 4k, not 800.


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 9, 2014)

There talking bloods, not food.


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> If we want to use the word fair, then these sponsors should stop selling bunk shit. I'm starting to think these guys are just shipping vials of oil. Not attacking granabolic, talking in general.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 9, 2014)

Im going to get bloods from when I started TRT and the ones after to include this last one and you guys can get an idea. Im not looking for any drama I just know that regardless all the different opinions and reasoning, bottom line is that my levels should be higher so I'll post them and let everyone see it and hopefully I get taken care of or made whole for the $200 plus I spent. I said it from the begining that all I wanted was good gear and I wasnt here to get involved in sponsor bashing. I also understand that the posibility of under dosed gear exists but not to the extent that the bloods are suggesting. Anyways, I'll gather all the facts and post on Friday afternoon or Sat. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> My diet is clean, but Im not eating as much. I would guess 2,000 cal because appetite is not there. Dath, I will get the full report on Fr and post it. Im gonna keep an open mind and wait until I have all the details. I was just frustrated. I did start TRT with very low levels, I was under 100 when I started. My body does look a bit harder than when I started.




Thanks brother, will await your labs and go from there sir.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 9, 2014)

heady muscle said:


>




I know everyone has their own opinion and reasoning for one reason or another and some might imply Im full of shit so I'll just post the tests from before I started TRT and so on and let them see for themselves. It is not the first time I pin although it had been about 10 years since last time but I do know enough to know that regardless of the way anyone puts it, my levels are consistent with me injecting olive oil. In fact, I was holding on to the Tren I had ordered for my next cycle but I decided to pin it because I figured the sides would let me know right away if its legit or not and that is also not looking good. Anyways, not here to sponsor bash but I hope that the $250 plus that I spent is made whole one way or another. I've said it fromthe beginning   before I ordered that all I wanted was legit gear and I wasnt here to trash anyone and granabolic thought I had other motives because I was also on Meso boards but that is not my intention.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

^^^ your not bashing bro.
you have legitimate concerns and it will get resolved.

Would you by chance be able to forward your order #


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds like Dath is a good guy and is willing to help.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Sounds like Dath is a good guy and is willing to help.




Always bro.
thanks


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> I know everyone has their own opinion and reasoning for one reason or another and some might imply Im full of shit so I'll just post the tests from before I started TRT and so on and let them see for themselves. It is not the first time I pin although it had been about 10 years since last time but I do know enough to know that regardless of the way anyone puts it, my levels are consistent with me injecting olive oil. In fact, I was holding on to the Tren I had ordered for my next cycle but I decided to pin it because I figured the sides would let me know right away if its legit or not and that is also not looking good. Anyways, not here to sponsor bash but I hope that the $250 plus that I spent is made whole one way or another. I've said it fromthe beginning   before I ordered that all I wanted was legit gear and I wasnt here to trash anyone and granabolic thought I had other motives because I was also on Meso boards but that is not my intention.



No one has mentioned Meso but yourself and no one has said you have other motives because of what is on meso but the OP's self.
From my experience with GR and others who used genesis in the past ( some vets ) there have been no complaints.


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Im also curious as to when tren E was added to the cycle ...on meso as of last friday Tren E was not in the mix.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Sounds like Dath is a good guy and is willing to help.



Motion seconded


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 10, 2014)

Dath, I appreciate  your willingness to help.. You are right, Tren was not in the mix like I said, I had concerns about the gear when I saw the numbers so I decided to pin it. I figured that if I experienced the usual sides then, it would be a good sign towards the gear being legit. I pinned 200 on Fri and 200 on Monday.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 12, 2014)

Cant figure out how to load the damn results for the life of me...


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 12, 2014)

Couldnt figure out how to add them here so I made a new thread under the title "Bloods Update (Results) and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Dath (Dec 12, 2014)

I Can't see them here or in the other thread...
and what was your order number brother?
Via pm would be fine you have 10 posts now sir.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is a better timeline and to be fair I spoke out of anger that day but as a man I have no problem admitting when Im wrong or make a mistake. However, even with the new and accurate timeline, my levels should absolutely be higher than they are.




Started TRT Oct 9th a whole (2 months before gear)


Started gear Nov 7th (5 weeks)


Cycle:


250mg of Test E on M-W-FR
30mg Dbol every day
160mg Test Cyp on FR (TRT)
1mg arimidex on FR


----------



## dagambd (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't see them either.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 12, 2014)

Cant figure it out... You can go see them here and scroll down to the last message:


https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/update-on-bloods.134360656/


----------



## Dath (Dec 13, 2014)

Unless I'm mistaken the pictures will not enlarge if one is not a member....

I have PM'd some instructions to you from GR... to further resolve this.


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 15, 2014)

sappers,
Did you post your bloods and I missed it?


----------



## BadGas (Dec 15, 2014)

Dath said:


> Unless I'm mistaken the pictures will not enlarge if one is not a member....
> I have PM'd some instructions to you from GR... to further resolve this.






heady muscle said:


> sappers, Did you post your bloods and I missed it?




I had an old account there.. so I logged in and looked at the bloods. I copied and pasted onto a pm and sent it to ya Dath. 

I gotta say, those  are some ghetto ass looking medical documents...


----------



## Dath (Dec 15, 2014)

BadGas said:


> I had an old account there.. so I logged in and looked at the bloods. I copied and pasted onto a pm and sent it to ya Dath.
> 
> I gotta say, those  are some ghetto ass looking medical documents...



Hey brother,
I truly appreciate you taking the time to do that...for some reason they didn't come thru on the PM.
We've had a few good talks via PM and your a good man, 
Great assest to the board here !!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 15, 2014)

Dath said:


> Hey brother,
> I truly appreciate you taking the time to do that...for some reason they didn't come thru on the PM.
> We've had a few good talks via PM and your a good man,
> Great assest to the board here !!



 -  - - - - -  Thanks man.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 16, 2014)

BadGas said:


> I had an old account there.. so I logged in and looked at the bloods. I copied and pasted onto a pm and sent it to ya Dath.
> 
> I gotta say, those  are some ghetto ass looking medical documents...



I agree... Aparently they are sent out and those were faxed back or simething.


----------



## jshel12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yea, I think your test levels look good for someone on 160 mgs of test a week (TRT) but not 910 mgs a week. With that amount your levels should be multiple times higher than 850. And I saw someone ask this earlier just curious myself, how come only one pill once a week as far as arimidex goes. I would think spliting the shots up to 80mgs 2 x week and arimidex 2 x .5mgs would yield a more stable and consistant test and estrogen level throughout the week. As far as your test levels being that low on 910mgs a week, something is wrong whether the trt, extra gear, or maybe error on blood work (although I doubt the third option).


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 17, 2014)

I wish I could split the shots but I go in once a week and they give me the shot. I want to look into a way for me to just get a script and fill it using my insurance. (Read on here somewhere of a place where you got sent 6 months worth of stuff at the same time but can't remember where to save my life). As far as my arimidex, my e2 shot up to 47 and they put me on 1mg every friday so then it went all the way down to 5.7 and the took me off.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 19, 2014)

BadGas said:


> *Supposing the OP posts bloods to back his claims.. *
> 
> Can you explain how diet plays a role in his results of *TT 850, *when taking 750mg Test E and 160mg of Test Cyp ((910mg)) every week??



Exactly. His test is completely bunk, as his current reading would be achieved with his current TRT dose alone, which I am assuming is pharm-grade and therefore gauranteed to be real. Also, with no weight gains whatsoever, I tend to believe his D-bol is bunk as well.

Even if he was only following a maintenance diet, he would still gain at least 5-8 lbs in water weight alone by adding 750 test and 30 mg D-bol to his program. The fact he gained no weight at all..amd actually lost weigt, leads to me think all of his Genesis gear is fake. At the minimum, we KNOW his test is bunk. He probably lost weight by adding the A-dex, which would have caused him to drop some water when adding it to his TRt dose of twstosterone. By looking at his situation, it seems all his gear is fake 9aside from TRT), but his A-dex may be real. This explanation fits nicely with his experience.

I do have to say, I have used 2 genesis products in the past that were 100% FAKE! They also gave horrible PIP.

This is just one more reason to buy gear we know is legitimate.  I just can't understand why ANYONE would buy uproven gear for $40  avial when WP was selling his test for like $60 a vial not too long ago.  It makes no sense to me.  We see guys passing up AP gear at $60 a vial just so they can save $15 and then get ripped off.  Amazing.  I would never, ever buy any gear unless I was 100% certain is was real.  All this jumping back and forth from UGl to UGL--I just don't understand it, especially when there are labs which people consistently seem to have good experirences with.


----------



## Sappers_LTW (Dec 20, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Exactly. His test is completely bunk, as his current reading would be achieved with his current TRT dose alone, which I am assuming is pharm-grade and therefore gauranteed to be real. Also, with no weight gains whatsoever, I tend to believe his D-bol is bunk as well.
> 
> Even if he was only following a maintenance diet, he would still gain at least 5-8 lbs in water weight alone by adding 750 test and 30 mg D-bol to his program. The fact he gained no weight at all..amd actually lost weigt, leads to me think all of his Genesis gear is fake. At the minimum, we KNOW his test is bunk. He probably lost weight by adding the A-dex, which would have caused him to drop some water when adding it to his TRt dose of twstosterone. By looking at his situation, it seems all his gear is fake 9aside from TRT), but his A-dex may be real. This explanation fits nicely with his experience.
> 
> ...


I forwarded all the stuff to granabolic and they are supposed to be working on the issue. Whatever that means. They said they forwarded my stuff to their Genesis supplier so Im waiting to see what the outcome is. I agree with every point you make. I am willing to pay the extra $15 for good gear, I did as much research as I could and a few people recomended them so I gave it a try and got burned. Havent been able to find a decent lab so I guess I'll just depend on TRT alone.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 20, 2014)

Sappers_LTW said:


> I forwarded all the stuff to granabolic and they are supposed to be working on the issue. Whatever that means. They said they forwarded my stuff to their Genesis supplier so Im waiting to see what the outcome is. I agree with every point you make. I am willing to pay the extra $15 for good gear, I did as much research as I could and a few people recomended them so I gave it a try and got burned. Havent been able to find a decent lab so I guess I'll just depend on TRT alone.


There are plenty of labs here that do lab work often to prove their legitimate.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 20, 2014)

And PharmaLogic is one of them


----------

